# Worst city in the world to get lost in?



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

I think its NYC.
you?


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Sao Paulo, the quarters are not regular and the city is all spread out, you don't have too much of a reference in that city.


----------



## colombian_girl (Jun 14, 2005)

Tokyo

the city is amazing, but most streets arent uniformed

so you walk from point A to point B, and it's easy to get lost

because the city streets go every single way, not only horizontal and vertical.

plus I couldn't speak a single word of Japanese, so it was difficult, because many japanese cant speak english, and I think is disrespectful to demand them to speak english in their own country.

PS: TOKYO IS THE BEST ASIAN CITY EVER

I LOVE IT


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

Getting lost in Shanghai! you wont be able to read a sign


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Tokyo


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Rio


----------



## M.Poirot (May 8, 2005)

Tokyo isn't so bad if you get lost in the city center. You just have to walk towards the closest skyscraper and you can get to a metro or train station. 

If you get lost in the suburbs though, you're pretty much screwed.  (unless you speak Japanese like me)


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Tokyo


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

baghdad?


----------



## A42251 (Sep 13, 2004)

effer said:


> I think its NYC.
> you?


For the most part, American cities are the easiest to navigate because most of them are on a grid and many, including NYC, have numbered streets.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

TOKYO..ITS HUGE!!!!! ALSO SHANGAI, SAO PABLO, MEXICO CITY OR ANY OTHER CHINESE OR INDIAN CITY...


----------



## Rockefeller (Jan 1, 2005)

ranny fash said:


> baghdad?


These days and being a white guy i'd have to agree 

I'll take my chances in Tokyo.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I guess every big city in China, Korea and Japan, because I can't read their fonts.
I've heard the streets in Tokyo don't have names like in Europe or America?


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

streets in Tokyo don't have names (nor numbers).

Even better


----------



## M.Poirot (May 8, 2005)

Anymodal said:


> streets in Tokyo don't have names (nor numbers).
> 
> Even better


Most cities in Japan don't have named streets.

Even more better.


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Tokyo.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

M.Poirot said:


> Most cities in Japan don't have named streets.
> 
> Even more better.


Why?


----------



## 12231989 (Jun 29, 2005)

mabey people there don't go around much and just stay in there own little area

or mabey when they first started building roads when cars came around they just put one wherever they needed one and never bothered to name them


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Baghdad!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

tokyo !


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Tokyo without doubt :|


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

M.Poirot said:


> Most cities in Japan don't have named streets.
> 
> Even more better.



How do they write down adresses than?


----------



## M.Poirot (May 8, 2005)

virtual said:


> How do they write down adresses than?


Here, look at this thread in the Japan Forum. (Don't worry, it's in English )

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=227690


----------



## mdude (Jul 8, 2005)

NYC is amazingly easy to get around, because all the streets are numbered and there is a big proliferation of public tranportation. I'd say Paris is pretty difficult due to the haphazard road designs...


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

Tokyo or Sampa..


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Rio or Baghdad


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, this aerial pic reminds me of L.A. I didn't know Tokyo had a compact central business district.


wjfox2002 said:


> Tokyo


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Istanbul, The Covered Bazar is a terrible place to get lost!


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

In Singapore, every bus terminates at a bus interchange or bus terminal. Most of these are next to or near a MRT (subway) station.


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

Jakob said:


> Istanbul, The Covered Bazar is a terrible place to get lost!



I agree 
It took me quite some time to find the exit


----------



## Hed Kandi (Aug 29, 2004)

i would not want to get lost in any city except maybe Vatican city.
Although i do not know how you could get lost there. :cheers:


----------



## jerich0 (Aug 12, 2004)

probably Rio.. i would be scared shitless if i got lost there..


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

M.Poirot said:


> Tokyo isn't so bad if you get lost in the city center. You just have to walk towards the closest skyscraper and you can get to a metro or train station.
> 
> If you get lost in the suburbs though, you're pretty much screwed.  (unless you speak Japanese like me)


I lost myself once in Tokyo. It took just 30 minutes before i found the right way.

One day during my Hong Kong stay i wanted to know how the last stations of the MTR are. It was a very east station. I had a map with me but i didn`t know where i was. I couldn`t even find the Ocean. It was not so easy. Even now i don`t know where i really was.

I Dubai it was difficult to find my hotel again. 

I think the suburbs in big US cities are difficult.


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeah i agree maybe Tokyo is the worst cuz its hugeness and the thing about the adresses, but then again the subway seems to be one of the best and you also don't have to worry about being robbed or anything. thats a big plus IMO.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

i got lost in Rio when i was about 9 or so.


i wasn't scared of gtting mugged or something, but i remember there were tons and tons of people, thats all i can remember, too much people.


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

effer said:


> I think its NYC.
> you?


LOL - if someone can actually get lost in NYC then they have BIG problems. First off the streets are numbered so you know where you are instantly, secondly its in a complete grid so you can't get lost. 

I think a 'organic' city like Tokyo, that doesn't actually have street names would be far worse. 
\
Even my home town of Brisbane with its organic street patterns, one way streets that split, divide and tunnel in mysterious directions can be very confusing to even the most urbane traveller.

NYC - pfft, easy!


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

I have to agree with Tokyo and Rio...


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

shelburne


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

JayT:

'Organic' city? :?


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

redstone said:


> JayT:
> 
> 'Organic' city? :?


Yes - opposite to one that has straight streets. I would say that Singapore was a very Organic city as its un-planned. Many of its main arterial roads were probably once just tracks through the jungle between plantations and villages.

Tokyo is a very 'organic' city - un-planned. Likewise Sydney and Brisbane are both very organic type cities, many of Sydney's main streets started out as just goat tracks and in Brisbane many of the arterial roads were carved out by bullock trains in the 1800s - bullocks were bulls that pulled logs from the forest!

KL would be the ultimate organic city - probably easy to get lost in too.

In Australia Melbourne, Adelaide and Perth are all planned out cities with grid system arterials and main streets - its impossible to get lost in those.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

JayT:

Singapore under the British wasn't only developed at the 'town' area of the south, but also all over the island. 

Other than rural villages, vegetation and farms there were also British villages. 
Yes, English villages. Those villages were developed by the British for civil servants like government workers and soldiers.

The northern part of the island was very rural many decades ago, with a few big roads, with small roads and dirt tracks.

When the government developed the rural areas into towns, new roads were laid. 
So a great majority of roads in Singapore's towns are built when the town was established, and not the original rural roads.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Any big city where you don't know or understand their language.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Lagos for sure.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Wow, this aerial pic reminds me of L.A. I didn't know Tokyo had a compact central business district.


It doesnt. It has some 5 or 6... or even more compact CBDs. You only see one of many in this picture. Tokyo is amazing.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Oh come on. Rio is bad to get lost in the sense it can be dangerous... IF YOU GET LOST IN A SHANTYTOWN!! If you manage to get lost in Ipanema, Copacabana, Flamengo, Botafogo, Barra da Tijuca, downtown, Leblon, etc, there will be NO PROBLEM AT ALL.

And its easy to locate yourself in Rio because the city has many really tall natural settings that help you finding your position. You can see the Christ Redeemer statue from anywhere. The city is surrounded by beaches also, in the south, and a bay in the east, so you can also locate yourself by seeing you are near the ocean. There are many tall mountains which make it easier to find your way than even skyscrapers.

If even so you are scared, be sure to check my threads "Googleearthing Rio de Janeiro" which show QUITE WELL several zones of the city and will help you understand which place is which place and where each place is located in the city!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=238172


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Getting lost in Tokyo is fun. I don't think it is the worst place to get lost. 
The worst city in which to get lost is LA. Imagine wandering south of wilshire boulevard accidentally while wearing the "wrong" colours??


----------



## aen (Jun 6, 2005)

tokyo is the one


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Those North American suburban streets can be mazes. Every street looks the same with single family homes as far as the eye can see, and the interior roads don't seem to lead to a major artery so you're stuck in there for good without a map.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Mexico City.
:runaway:


----------



## MVBergy24 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Venice*












gotta love Venice...


----------



## Erezl8 (Apr 28, 2005)

*NYC?*

Defentley not NYC. I choos Bombay, india...


----------



## touraccuracy (Jan 30, 2005)

I would rather get lost in NY or Tokyo then not get to go there at all. I wouldn't want to be lost in Camden at night.


----------



## soulkorea (May 10, 2005)

I wouldn't mind getting lost in NYC or Tokyo.
Every street in NYC has street signs,
NYC has extenxive subway lines, good public transportation system, taxi and car service everywhere. It is much safer than it used to be. 

Tokyo does not have street names like my hometown Seoul,
but it has an exellent subway system, it is the safest mega city in the world,
people are very friendly and very helpful when you ask directions.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Venice is the only city in the world that I could get lost in (I wanted to) - and it's great!!!! 

In Rio you can't really get lost - too many landmarks can be seen from every corner of the city. If you are in a favela... you've got a problem. But they wouldn't even let you IN, a lot of them ar guarded. But to be honest, it's the only place in the world, where I was running away in fear from a center of the city on a Sunday afternoon  People and their behaviour there make me afraid. I feel MUCH safer in Sampa or POA.

Tokyo is for sure bad - the biggest city, no real center, but several of them, everything looks the same - but it has a perfect transport system and it's relativelly safe.

The worst city I heard from (friends lived there) must be Jo'burgh - not only when you are lost you're dead, but if your car has a breakdown somewhere as well. The slogan: first shoot, then ask or rob is common. It can't be just a clichee, for these people worked all around the world even in civil war countries and say there is nothing worse in the world than Jo'burgh.

Once I nearly got lost in London's East End (North-East of Liverpool Street Station, I think it was) with some friends in the 80s - that was scary, but somehow cool and adventurous for us teens


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The worst city to get lost in? If it counts, The Ocean!!!!!!!!

It can be a city with over a trillion fishes, whales, sharks, dolphins and all those aquatic creatures living there. The Ocean is big too and if you get lost, oh man you're Y$)$&!!!!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

/\ u have seen too much FINDING NEMO


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

AcesHigh said:


> /\ u have seen too much FINDING NEMO


:rofl:


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

You all have a point - Tokyo at least would be SAFE to get lost in. Many other cities are more dangerous.


----------



## flagship (Mar 24, 2005)

Johnannesburg

You get lost in the wrong part of town, at the wrong time of day......you're dead.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

Anymodal said:


> streets in Tokyo don't have names (nor numbers).
> 
> Even better


Can I ask a question? How would a person from, let's say, Toronto, send mail to Tokyo then?


----------



## LAuniverso (Apr 4, 2005)

The worst city in the world to get lost in is MUMBAI in India. If you lost here you will definitely lost your mind. If you ask questions for direction the probability of extortion is high. If you ask and needed an answer they will ask for payment. Most people don't speak and understand english base on my experience contrary to the belief that India is one of the world largest english speaking country. The probability of getting rob is so very high so it is safer to find your way by your ownself. The city is chaotic and very rural in western standard. But I must say that it is one of the greatest and most dangerous adventures of my life.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

LAuniverso said:


> The worst city in the world to get lost in is MUMBAI in India. If you lost here you will definitely lost your mind. If you ask questions for direction the probability of extortion is high. If you ask and needed an answer they will ask for payment. Most people don't speak and understand english base on my experience contrary to the belief that India is one of the world largest english speaking country. The probability of getting rob is so very high so it is safer to find your way by your ownself. The city is chaotic and very rural in western standard. But I must say that it is one of the greatest and most dangerous adventures of my life.


Not if you speak Hindi.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I've never watched Finding Nemo but where I live I'm surrounded by water. Getting lost in Johannesburg is bad enough and is really a dangerous city. How about getting lost in any Colombian city or even Baghdad


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

^Then watch it.^


----------



## M.Poirot (May 8, 2005)

JayeTheOnly said:


> Can I ask a question? How would a person from, let's say, Toronto, send mail to Tokyo then?


Read post #23.


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

ranny fash said:


> baghdad?


 :rofl: 

yea I didnt even think of that first but that would be a terrible place to get lost as a Westerner. I also wouldnt want to get lost in Mexico City or some city in Colombia.

Unless your out in Queens or the Bronx, NYC is a fine place to get lost in, the streets are so well planned out and the subway system really good.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

Mexico City or just about any Asian city. its hard to get lost in an American city, they're well planned out, and many people speak english, and i think it's easy to get lost in any suburb of any city in the world


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

The worst city to get lost in is Jupiter.


----------



## ENDOPHINS (Dec 8, 2004)

Tokyo.

Easy to get lost even in metro. :bash:


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

venice italy...

b/c there is only bridges at the end of so many streets and rarely can you see all the way down a street...at night you might as well forget about it


----------



## firmanhadi (Aug 3, 2005)

effer said:


> I think its NYC.
> you?


With its grid system, NYC is very easy to navigate, and safe too! Baghdad would be the worst city to get lost in. You may lost your head!


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree with Launiverso, Mumbai. Backpacked the city and whew, i got a headache and i almost went nuts! And just a question, don't many people there know what a deodorant is? :nuts:


----------



## Storeman (Jun 24, 2005)

What about Lagos? I have never been there but I heared from peoplethat have that you actually can only go from A to B by taxi. There is no city map, no public transport, no street names, nothing. If you go out of the hotel without help, you'll probably never come back


----------



## IshikawajimaHarima (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## IshikawajimaHarima (Aug 3, 2005)

ENDOPHINS said:


> Tokyo.
> 
> Easy to get lost even in metro. :bash:


its map is outdated. you lose the way because you have such a map...

the tokyo metro currently has these lines and stations..

how beautiful this map is...


----------



## Randwicked (Jan 29, 2004)

Great map. Nice that they've added letters to the lines now. Would Japanese-speakers use the roman letters though?


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

bombay!


----------



## IshikawajimaHarima (Aug 3, 2005)

Randwicked said:


> Great map. Nice that they've added letters to the lines now. Would Japanese-speakers use the roman letters though?


i agree with you about that.. alphabets have only 26 characters and are simple for all...

but if you learned all japanese and chinese characters the japanese use, your iq would be higher...

:jk: :cheers:


----------



## Roekie (Aug 10, 2005)

Jo'burg , Bogota , Nairobi , Lagos , Guan Dong, Tijuana


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Architorture said:


> venice italy...
> 
> b/c there is only bridges at the end of so many streets and rarely can you see all the way down a street...at night you might as well forget about it


Yep - I got very lost in Venice for an entire afternoon. Much of the city seemed deserted. I did find Marco Polo's house though which was way off the tourist trail. So getting lost wasn't that bad.


----------



## Poly_Technique (Aug 22, 2005)

Sometimes you guys say Tokyo is big, large, huge. 
But, Tokyo is very small city. it's 621 k㎡


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

Get lost in Caïro's old medieval part of town is also terrible i think! I was there last year and it's a complete chaos, hell on earth.

But that's what makes Caïro a cool city


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

AcesHigh said:


> Oh come on. Rio is bad to get lost in the sense it can be dangerous... IF YOU GET LOST IN A SHANTYTOWN!! If you manage to get lost in Ipanema, Copacabana, Flamengo, Botafogo, Barra da Tijuca, downtown, Leblon, etc, there will be NO PROBLEM AT ALL.
> 
> And its easy to locate yourself in Rio because the city has many really tall natural settings that help you finding your position. You can see the Christ Redeemer statue from anywhere. The city is surrounded by beaches also, in the south, and a bay in the east, so you can also locate yourself by seeing you are near the ocean. There are many tall mountains which make it easier to find your way than even skyscrapers.
> 
> ...




I agree with you. Me and my girl got lost in Rio 5 or so years ago. It is actually not hard that navigate since all the main touristy parts are very close together and usually along the beach. Plus like he said you can see Christ Redeemer and bay from most points in the city. It is a large city spread around many natural barriers but this is as helpfull as much as it is a hinderance....... Now if you take a wrong turn it can be a little ugly but if you do you just make sure you turn right back and head back for the shore. LOL.... Plus many of these shanty towns are not as intimidating as you would think. As long as don't act in a panic then people will generally leave you alone I would think.

Now getting lost in São Paulo I would get real nervous pretty fast.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

effer said:


> I think its NYC.
> you?


I disagree. With the possible exception of Time Square's diagonal criss cross, NYC streets are laid out in perfect grid with street signs at every corner and comprehensive street maps. I walked all over Manhattan with reckless abandon and found my way around with ease, unaided by the street map in my pocket.

Panama City, by contrast, may not be the _worst_ city to get lost in, but it's clearly not one of the better ones either. With winding thoroughfares the norm, this maze of a city is rather intimidating to the first-time visitor. It's definately not a pedestrian-friendly city where kamakazee motorists rule, and streets have multiple names. I could go on, but I won't...


----------



## JohnStreet (Jan 6, 2005)

Bogota, Carracas


----------



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

Those subway maps of Tokyo are CRAZY!!!! Very chaotic and intimidating to look at. But since Tokyo is a very safe city getting lost may not be as scary as say Lagos, Nigeria or Rio. . .any place where there are many rundown areas.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 21, 2005)

Mexico city, tokyo and sao P.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 21, 2005)

JohnStreet said:


> Bogota, Carracas


Hey what´s the size of bogota


----------



## european (Oct 10, 2005)

Tokyo


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

Eduardo said:


> Hey what´s the size of bogota


About 7.5 million people, and, according to some regional statistics, Sao Paulo, Caracas and Mexico City are more dangerous these days, opposed to the situation in the 90's when Bogota was truly one of the most dangerous locations in the region and elsewhere.

 :cheers:


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Panamaniac said:


> I disagree. With the possible exception of Time Square's diagonal criss cross, NYC streets are laid out in perfect grid with street signs at every corner and comprehensive street maps. I walked all over Manhattan with reckless abandon and found my way around with ease, unaided by the street map in my pocket.



Unless your downtown. Parts of bklyn, qns, the bx, and all of staten island. Even alphabetized brooklyn streets can be tricky to outsiders, unless you know how to follow the elevated.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

City without skyscrapers. I always look up to see which way to go and use some buildings as a focal compass. 

That's an advantage of being a skyscraper fanatic.


----------



## Ulf81 (Oct 11, 2005)

I would say KL in Asia. I got lost in chinatown or something once, impossible to find a location when everything looks the same.
In europe i would say Paris. Its just bulit like a big spiderweb without any logic at all! And nobody speaks english


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

LAuniverso said:


> The worst city in the world to get lost in is MUMBAI in India. If you lost here you will definitely lost your mind. If you ask questions for direction the probability of extortion is high. If you ask and needed an answer they will ask for payment. Most people don't speak and understand english base on my experience contrary to the belief that India is one of the world largest english speaking country. The probability of getting rob is so very high so it is safer to find your way by your ownself. The city is chaotic and very rural in western standard. But I must say that it is one of the greatest and most dangerous adventures of my life.


How lovely! Is this the same in every major city in India or is it Mumbai only?


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

AcesHigh said:


> Oh come on. Rio is bad to get lost in the sense it can be dangerous... IF YOU GET LOST IN A SHANTYTOWN!! If you manage to get lost in Ipanema, Copacabana, Flamengo, Botafogo, Barra da Tijuca, downtown, Leblon, etc, there will be NO PROBLEM AT ALL.


But only a drunk or a blind person would walk into a shantytown ...


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Downtown to the Rodiovaria area is NOT the neighbourhood I want to get lost in to be honest!


----------



## singapore953 (Nov 21, 2005)

Lagos, Nigeria.


----------



## ProgHouseHead (Oct 24, 2005)

nygirl said:


> Unless your downtown. Parts of bklyn, qns, the bx, and all of staten island. Even alphabetized brooklyn streets can be tricky to outsiders, unless you know how to follow the elevated.


Yep. Below 14th St. and above the GWB in Manhattan are a maze. Same with Most of Queens and the Bronx, ALL of Staten Island, and certain sections of Brooklyn. The only real easy grid part of NYC is between 14th St. and around 160th St. in Manhattan.

Getting lost in the middle of the Bronx without a map would be very difficult to navigate. And scary too!


----------



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

*Mogadishu, Somalia tops my list for the worst city in the world to get lost in. *


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

Rwarky said:


> Mogadishu, Somalia tops my list for the worst city in the world to get lost in.





ranny fash said:


> baghdad?


I would have to agree with these two cities.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Tokyo. It's huge. Most streets don't have names, only the blocks have a complicated numbering system. 

People are very helpful, but when I asked them for the subway, using the Japanese word for it, they didn't understand me. And when I asked for "subway", they always sent me to the sandwich stores!

Bangkok is even more confusing.


----------



## desi_pardesi (Nov 19, 2005)

LAuniverso said:


> The worst city in the world to get lost in is MUMBAI in India. If you lost here you will definitely lost your mind. If you ask questions for direction the probability of extortion is high. If you ask and needed an answer they will ask for payment. Most people don't speak and understand english base on my experience contrary to the belief that India is one of the world largest english speaking country. The probability of getting rob is so very high so it is safer to find your way by your ownself. The city is chaotic and very rural in western standard. But I must say that it is one of the greatest and most dangerous adventures of my life.



LOL. so you came back with all the limbs, right!!


----------



## ROLFSTER (Sep 13, 2005)

effer said:


> I think its NYC.
> you?


Mate you haven't even been to NY what are you talking about. You are not fooling no one here. :sleepy: :bash:


----------



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

MOGADISHU


----------



## Xeni-2 (Jan 20, 2004)

I can't affirm it because I never travelled to, but i'd say Tokyo (no street's name) and maybe Shanghai.


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

It has to be venice there are no signs, the streets look like alley ways and they all look the same.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Tokyo


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

what about brastk, siberia, in the winter? youll freeze in the minute.


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

I think its Hanoi, cause they told me there is no real citycentre, so thats quite hard!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Mumbai dangerous? please. Indian cities are chaotic but not sinister. I still think Lagos or Mogadishu might be worse.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

micro said:


> Tokyo. It's huge. Most streets don't have names, only the blocks have a complicated numbering system.
> 
> People are very helpful, but when I asked them for the subway, using the Japanese word for it, they didn't understand me. And when I asked for "subway", they always sent me to the sandwich stores!
> 
> Bangkok is even more confusing.


At least with Tokyo, you dont have to worry about anything except for the occasional ninja, schoolgirl with magic powers, and sex craved hentai maniacs.


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

Remembering that Kingston in Jamaica had a eerie feeling about it


----------



## petey (Nov 10, 2004)

Tokyo isnt a hard place to find direction. I was there when i was in 7th grade, and i was traveling there alone for 2 weeks. The only problem i had was that most people cant speak english well there. lol i asked a subway officer about a direction and he replied "sorry, i dont speak english" (how ironic) and that was the only thing he could say.


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

Sydney is not a planned city, so you get streets appearing all over the place, and then hills, and then, oh look! A park! Then another street and so on. However, I wouldn't call Sydney the worst city to get lost in. I think it's actually the best city in the world to get lost in. I always discover new and special things when lost here


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

Shanghai


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

São Paulo is hell if you´re lost.


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

based on what i've read on this forum, it would suck to get lost in tokyo, how could a city that's that big not have street signs???

i don't think it's that hardto get lost in nyc, the whole city is built on a grid system, the street numbers are posted in numerical order from south to north and there are so many different points of reference.


----------



## flashlight (Nov 30, 2005)

Bangkok


----------



## RAS85 (Nov 16, 2005)

If youre American probably Paris. They wouldnt help you for shit. Either that or Tokyo, or maybe Sao Paolo.


----------



## James704 (Jun 16, 2004)

Never been, but I'd say Tokyo.


----------

